# Interval International provides direct email for TUG member support



## TUGBrian

I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.


tugmembers@intervalintl.com

feel free to use this email for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website or phone number is not getting you the information you need.


----------



## presley

What a very nice thing for II to do.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I wonder if they will provide an XYZ grid....


----------



## b2bailey

This was perfect timing for me. I have a question about a 'retrade'  ---


----------



## klpca

Nice! And interesting. I wonder what is their motivation. Do we tuggers ask different questions? Are they gauging our interest in specific promotions? Do we get the better trained employees? It will be interesting to see what happens, but any time a business reaches out to a group, it is a positive move, inho.


----------



## kwindham

yay, nice to have!


----------



## pedro47

Brian, you are the man.  This will & should give TUG some new status with II.


----------



## hjtug

TUGBrian said:


> I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.



and TUG guests?


----------



## siesta

thats great news.

Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.


----------



## sue1947

Saintsfanfl said:


> I wonder if they will provide an XYZ grid....



Nope.  I tried and they declined indicating you need to call in for any details.  The response came from somebody in the QA/Loss Prevention dept which might indicate they are still testing the new email.

Sue


----------



## mjm1

Thanks Brian.  This is a nice feature to have.  I have saved it in my phone just in case I ever need it.


----------



## dioxide45

This is great! Not sure when I will have to use it however, get the best answers from here in most cases. Of course the XYZ grid would have been great, but I doubt we will see that again.


----------



## csxjohn

klpca said:


> .... I wonder what is their motivation.  ...



As you know the motive is profit.  Perhaps II thinks more tuggers will join II because of this.

My motive is also monetary and this will not be enough for me to pay their prices.


----------



## SueDonJ

Excellent!  It's great when any timeshare-related business chooses to acknowledge TUG and the folks who participate here.  This action from II is commendable.  Nice work, Brian, thank you.


----------



## VacationForever

Brian, Great job!  Will you be willing to put this as a sticky so that we can get the email address when we need it? Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

its in the exchanging sticky now (i edited it)

I am not sure of the motivation, the email asking if we would like such an email came completely unsolicited...I was more than happy to oblige!

II does purchase banner ads on TUG separately, so they do support us there as well.  Im happy they are participating on the forums, even at this level =)


----------



## teshiachris

Cool.  My first question will be why do I see tons more availablilty with the free certificate they just gave me that expires in 2/2014 for no reason as opposed to my yearly a/c......perhaps the higher redemption fee.....


----------



## sue1947

I also really appreciate this.  I think reaching out to the audience most likely to be the best informed users is a smart move.  In addition to better customer service for frequent traders, they also have an avenue for ideas for improvement.  I like a company willing to listen and this increases my current preference for II over RCI.  

Sue


----------



## teshiachris

RCI is owned by Wyndham....


----------



## karibkeith

*II Certificates*



teshiachris said:


> Cool.  My first question will be why do I see tons more availablilty with the free certificate they just gave me that expires in 2/2014 for no reason as opposed to my yearly a/c......perhaps the higher redemption fee.....



I also received such a certificate.  It appears that it is just another form of bonus vacations intended to get rid of excess banked weeks.  The list of available resorts is certainly not that enticing but I did not compare it to what is available on the internet as exchange availability. Did you find the certificate availability better than other availability?

I would be interested in the response you get from II and hope you will post it.


----------



## Passepartout

sue1947 said:


> I like a company willing to listen and this increases my current preference for II over RCI.



For a looooong time RCI kept a representative posted on TUG to answer questions. Eventually every possible question had been answered, and the rep folded and went away. How many remember "*Marge*"? 

It's still in the 'Read Only' Archives on the BBS front page.

All good things come to an end.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

Passepartout said:


> For a looooong time RCI kept a representative posted on TUG to answer questions. Eventually every possible question had been answered, and the rep folded and went away. How many remember "*Marge*"?
> 
> It's still in the 'Read Only' Archives on the BBS front page.
> 
> All good things come to an end.
> 
> Jim



Sort of like the US Patent Office closing way back when because everything has already been invented.


----------



## dioxide45

Passepartout said:


> For a looooong time RCI kept a representative posted on TUG to answer questions. Eventually every possible question had been answered, and the rep folded and went away. How many remember "*Marge*"?
> 
> It's still in the 'Read Only' Archives on the BBS front page.
> 
> All good things come to an end.
> 
> Jim



The RCI forum was shut down not long after I started frequenting these parts. Though I think the RCI representatives name was Madge, not Marge?

I think the II mailbox is a great idea and I have already sent a list of questions off and received a response within the 24 hour promised time. So far, very happy with it.


----------



## teshiachris

karibkeith said:


> I also received such a certificate.  It appears that it is just another form of bonus vacations intended to get rid of excess banked weeks.  The list of available resorts is certainly not that enticing but I did not compare it to what is available on the internet as exchange availability. Did you find the certificate availability better than other availability?
> 
> I would be interested in the response you get from II and hope you will post it.



Dear: 



Thank you for your email.  Accommodation Certificates are varied and viewing of available inventory will be dependent on the specific Accommodation Certificate being redeemed.   



Please let me know if you have any further questions.   



Sincerely, 

Mark Delcampo 
QA/Loss Prevention Specialist 
Interval International 

Not really an answer as to why i see more availability with this 6 month certificate they sent me as opposed to one I get every year.  My only assumption is this 6 month certificate cost more to use than the one i get every year.


----------



## dioxide45

teshiachris said:


> Dear:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.  Accommodation Certificates are varied and viewing of available inventory will be dependent on the specific Accommodation Certificate being redeemed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mark Delcampo
> QA/Loss Prevention Specialist
> Interval International
> 
> Not really an answer as to why i see more availability with this 6 month certificate they sent me as opposed to one I get every year.  My only assumption is this 6 month certificate cost more to use than the one i get every year.



I am not sure cost is the factor in the inventory you see. It could be but my experience was the opposite. I have a couple of the certificates that expire in February. Last year we received one for confirming an exchange. That one carried a much higher cost. Something like $349 for a 2BR. That unit couldn't even see most 2BR units in Orlando. Only 1BR or studios. So I don't know why they even put 2BR and 3BR units on the tiered pricing. This new certificate this year seems to be able to see larger units.


----------



## brigechols

Very nice resource! I had a question about how to identify the date when I placed an exchange request and received a response in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Nietzsche

*Excellent Service From Tugmembers eMail*

Just wanted to let everyone know my experience using the tugmembers II email. I had a problem with one of my II units which I had been unable to resolve with customer service via phone, even after repeated attempts. I emailed the tugmembers email and within one day I received a reply from Mark at Interval to inform me the problem has been corrected. What an excellent service! Thanks Mark and TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

that is fantastic, im glad they have kept up with this!!!

kudos to Interval!


----------



## dioxide45

I have always had very fast responses from the II Members Mailbox. Though mine were general questions, not related to any problems I have had.


----------



## cali-gal

This past week I also contacted the TUG II email, and Mark was kind enough to call me directly to answer my questions. He was extremely helpful-- and patient!-- when explaining some of the more confusing aspects (to me) of trading.


----------



## Arb

teshiachris said:


> Cool.  My first question will be why do I see tons more availablilty with the free certificate they just gave me that expires in 2/2014 for no reason as opposed to my yearly a/c......perhaps the higher redemption fee.....



I wonder that same thing!


----------



## Kauai Kid

TUGBrian said:


> I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.
> 
> 
> tugmembers@intervalintl.com
> 
> feel free to use this email for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website or phone number is not getting you the information you need.



Sounds really good untl you  try it.  It has been two days and they  still haven't replied to my email of how to deposit my week at Alii Kai II resort into the II system.

At least I didn't have to wait 15 minutes for the "I'll be right back" comment from the II representative.  II is really good at  wasting my time.

My error:  Fine print states they do not answer emails during the weekend.

Sterling


----------



## tschwa2

Often if you can't do it yourself online, then it is something that you would need to call your management company to do.


----------



## Kauai Kid

tschwa2 said:


> Often if you can't do it yourself online, then it is something that you would need to call your management company to do.



There was absolutely no problem adding the Maui Schooner to my profile.

After five calls to II regarding the Alii Kai addition it is time for action from II.

Sterling


----------



## cali-gal

I wrote the II TUG email address last night about some recent issues, and Mark called me once again to discuss my concerns. I have found him to be incredibly helpful and accommodating. He has a great wealth of information and is very willing to discuss anything I bring to his attention.

I would agree with the other posts that the goal of providing this direct email access and assistance to TUG members is to encourage people to stay with Interval-- and I think that having this resource is a great way to accomplish that. Thus far Mark has always been extremely receptive and informative. Honestly, if it hadn't been for his help on several matters, I wouldn't have continued to be a member of Interval. I hope that other Tuggers are making use of this opportunity.

It's unfortunate that the above poster didn't return to tell us what ended up happening in his situation-- I'd be interested to see how he fared and if his email was responded to satisfactorily.


----------



## taterhed

Just emailed II concerning an OGS trade match for a date prior to the check-in criteria I requested on my last contact.

I'll let you know how the issue is handled.  Details intentionally missing to allow time for CS to respond.

Cheers.


----------



## taterhed

taterhed said:


> Just emailed II concerning an OGS trade match for a date prior to the check-in criteria I requested on my last contact.
> 
> I'll let you know how the issue is handled.  Details intentionally missing to allow time for CS to respond.
> 
> Cheers.



Interval contacted me the very next morning and provided personal and professional support on the spot.  The representative had already reviewed my portfolio and had the answers and solution to my problem.
This was personalized service in direct response to my TUG email.

If only all things were this professional and easy.  Bravo II and TUG.


----------



## tschwa2

Since this problem happens not regularly but often enough that to hear it happened isn't a shock, what was the reason given and what was the solution given?  Is it something regular users can do so it doesn't happen to us or is it something that would need to be cleaned up after it happens?


----------



## taterhed

taterhed said:


> Interval contacted me the very next morning and provided personal and professional support on the spot.  The representative had already reviewed my portfolio and had the answers and solution to my problem.
> This was personalized service in direct response to my TUG email.
> 
> If only all things were this professional and easy.  Bravo II and TUG.





tschwa2 said:


> Since this problem happens not regularly but often enough that to hear it happened isn't a shock, what was the reason given and what was the solution given?  Is it something regular users can do so it doesn't happen to us or is it something that would need to be cleaned up after it happens?



I received a match/confirmation very quickly on an OGS. I decided to narrow my search to dates which better matched my vacation time (didn't have the exact dates when I placed the search)  I cancelled the confirmation and shifted my search dates (which would eliminate a re-match to this confirmation).  When I quickly received a match again, I assumed the match was within my parameters and didn't check until late in the evening--the march was for an even earlier date. I attempted contact but the phones were not accepting calls (very near closing time)

Long and short, the agent who modified my search miss-heard or miss-typed the edit to my search.  This produced a search which could only match the week overlapping the beginning of my search period. (even earlier than the one I cancelled and outside my desired date range).  

Moral of the story:  review any modifications to an OGS and have the agent repeat the search back to you after the mod. AND anytime you receive a confirmation, review it immediately and call early. 

Again, II was extremely helpful and the situation was quickly resolved.  My emails/calls to II were well within 24 hours of the confirmation time.


----------



## elleny76

Will it be possible for anyone to send me a link to see the points I need to book a location in Bahamas_nassau with II?  I have only RCI and curious to see how many points I need with a marriot TS to book with II that location. thanks


----------



## tschwa2

See this recent post: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238350

Number 2 has the link to the Marriott points to II grid.  It is based on size and tdi.  

I am imaging you are hoping for Harborside Atlantis.  Generally the only deposits are for January and early February,  very occasionally May and then September-December (non Thanksgiving and non Christmas/New year).  If you aren't using Starwood priority you are unlikely to get anything larger than a 1 BR with a partial kitchen sleeps 4.  Occasionally a very last minute 2 br might slip through priority.


----------



## silentg

I had a vey quick response to my email. Thanks Mark and Brian of course!
Silentg


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> I have recieved notification today that Interval has created a special email address specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.
> 
> 
> tugmembers@intervalintl.com
> 
> feel free to use this email for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website or phone number is not getting you the information you need.



Brain, the link did not work.


----------



## DeniseM

pedro47 said:


> Brain, the link did not work.


It's not a link - it's an email address.


> Interval has created a special *email address* specifically for TUG members who need direct assistance with II questions/concerns/issues.
> tugmembers@intervalintl.com


----------



## pedro47

DeniseM said:


> It's not a link - it's an email address.



Thanks DeniseM.


----------



## dioxide45

Depending on what email program you use, clicking the link will open your default email program where you can compose and send the message. If you use a web email service like Yahoo or GMail, then clicking the link won't work.


----------



## hellolani

I posted to Exchanging about a problem with one of my units seemingly losing trading power on Eplus and the cancellation of the trade not restoring the trade power.  I emailed Mark based on links to this thread and I will update here as well.


----------



## hellolani

Mark is amazing.  I have his extension if anyone needs it.  PM me.


----------



## ACE1

*Android App*

I have been having problems with the Android Interval App since April and their customer service has not been able to help me.  My phone has stopped receiving the Getaway alerts when one of my favorites is available.  I just know I am missing so many of the hard to reserve ones!  I have talked to their IT department at least 6 times.  Hopefully someone at this TUG link will be able to help me.  I have no doubt it is operator error, but someone should know in IT what it might be.  Thanks for letting me vent!  Debbie


----------



## ACE1

ACE1 said:


> I have been having problems with the Android Interval App since April and their customer service has not been able to help me.  My phone has stopped receiving the Getaway alerts when one of my favorites is available.  I just know I am missing so many of the hard to reserve ones!  I have talked to their IT department at least 6 times.  Hopefully someone at this TUG link will be able to help me.  I have no doubt it is operator error, but someone should know in IT what it might be.  Thanks for letting me vent!  Debbie


I have been working with Mark since soon after I posted this message.  So far no solution but I feel he is honestly working on it.  Latest info is I think it does have something to do with my Android phone.  I loaded the Interval App on my husbands Iphone and he is getting the alerts.  I am not nor is my Android tablet.  Anyone else with an Android having this problem?


----------



## TUGBrian

very pleased to hear that II is still monitoring this email address with someone who seems to genuinely help our members!


----------



## momeason

taterhed said:


> Interval contacted me the very next morning and provided personal and professional support on the spot.  The representative had already reviewed my portfolio and had the answers and solution to my problem.
> This was personalized service in direct response to my TUG email.
> 
> If only all things were this professional and easy.  Bravo II and TUG.



I sent an email last night because I had issues with the involuntary cancellation process (due to the hurricanes) and a lack of full disclosure and good communication from the Interval customer service representatives. I sent a detailed email to 

tugmembers@intervalintl.com

(feel free to use this email address for appropriate situations where perhaps the regular website or phone number is not getting you the information you need.)

One supervisor level representative, Mark, monitors the email address on weekdays. Mark called me this morning and extended an acceptable olive branch. Mark genuinely listens to your perceptions of the inadequacies in the process or of the system and has the authority to offer a resolution in many cases.

Kudos to Interval for providing this valuable resource to TUG members.


----------



## seema

I have found this email address - which I just learned about only 24 hours ago - very useful. Connected with Mark.

Will elaborate later.


----------



## Grammarhero

3/4/20, 1030PM: I hadan issue with my initial login into the II website.  When I tried signing up and paying, I didn't receive a II membership number.  I don't see the charge on my credit card, so I guess it was a busted transaction.

1040PM: I tried signing up again, but the II website says there's already a member with my contact information and that I need to call the II office to proceed.  

1050PM: When I called the II office, the II rep said she couldn't find my contact info in the system.  She also said I needed to contact Diamond to sign up and that there was no other way I could sign up.  This II rep didn't appear very helpful.  I didn't think calling Diamond was going to be helpful. 

1104PM: I sent an email to the II TUG email address, in which I asked for help and submitting screenshots of my inability to sign up online.

3/5/20, 212PM:  I figured that another II rep might be helpful.  This second II rep was a lot more helpful.  He found my contact info.  He said we couldn't sign up with Diamond.  He also tried trying to think of solutions to obstacles.  We enrolled one of my WP units.

229PM: I sent a follow-up email to the II TUG email address in which I thanked the second II rep for helping me.

243PM: received a phone call and message from Mark asking me to call him back and answer some questions.

Updated: times, dates, and details added.


----------



## TUGBrian

Very thankful that going on nearly 7 years this email address is still providing help to TUG members and timeshare owners directly from II!

that kind of customer service is fairly rare in this industry!


----------



## pedro47

Wow, I am glad this is  still going on . What a nice customer service feature by II.
TUG, does have some clout in the timeshare exchange industry. LOL.


----------



## b2bailey

Yes, I have received immediate assistance twice, with Mark's assistance.


----------



## Panina

I so appreciate the liason II provides for tuggers.  It is rare to have such great service.


----------



## travelhacker

While, I'm not crazy about II support in general, Mark has resolved 2 really tricky situations for me in the past year...really grateful to have him as a resource.


----------



## m61376

What a great resource! A couple of hours after emailing him I got a return phone call (btw- Verizon lists the number as spam)..


----------



## sue1947

Another big thank you to Mark for helping out.  I had 2 exchanges that needed to be changed and a rather creative idea that I knew would be tricky to explain over the phone.  Mark called me back within a few hours of my email being sent and got everything sorted out.  It was a pleasure to work with somebody who understands the ins and outs and who also puts customer service at the very top of the list.   
Sue


----------



## HudsHut

Thank You very much to Mark Delcampo. I needed advice on upcoming Hawaii reservations due to Hawaii extending the quarantine to at least June 30, 2020.

I emailed Mark on Tuesday, and he called me within the hour and assisted me while I was on the phone. 

His pleasant, professional expertise is a great asset to Interval International.
- Maria


----------



## boraxo

Wow - I think you just sold me on a TUG membership!

I receive a welcome email and letter from II but I keep getting an error message when I try to set up a profile online. I have been getting the runaround from II - waiting 30 minutes on hold and then transferred, disconnected etc nobody will take ownership or resolve the problem. This will be my next step...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

boraxo said:


> Wow - I think you just sold me on a TUG membership!
> 
> I receive a welcome email and letter from II but I keep getting an error message when I try to set up a profile online. I have been getting the runaround from II - waiting 30 minutes on hold and then transferred, disconnected etc nobody will take ownership or resolve the problem. This will be my next step...


I will say this is the best membership that you can buy.  TUG, is the best resource for timeshares.  In the many years I’ve been a member it’s given me help and assistance on timeshares and so many other topics


----------



## klpca

boraxo said:


> Wow - I think you just sold me on a TUG membership!
> 
> I receive a welcome email and letter from II but I keep getting an error message when I try to set up a profile online. I have been getting the runaround from II - waiting 30 minutes on hold and then transferred, disconnected etc nobody will take ownership or resolve the problem. This will be my next step...


Mark will fix it. I had an issue when adding a unit to my membership (years ago). I tried to have the regular reps fix it for a couple of weeks before I gave up and reached out to Mark. He fixed it within one day. I hope that it gave him an opportunity to train the other reps since reaching out to him with our issues makes him aware of the type of problems we are experiencing and that the reps are not able to resolve them.

With respect to paying for a TUG membership - once you are a member you have access to the sightings board where people post "sightings" of good exchange inventory available. That in and of itself is worth every penny of the membership cost.


----------



## liongate88

klpca said:


> Mark will fix it. I had an issue when adding a unit to my membership (years ago). I tried to have the regular reps fix it for a couple of weeks before I gave up and reached out to Mark. He fixed it within one day. I hope that it gave him an opportunity to train the other reps since reaching out to him with our issues makes him aware of the type of problems we are experiencing and that the reps are not able to resolve them.
> 
> With respect to paying for a TUG membership - once you are a member you have access to the sightings board where people post "sightings" of good exchange inventory available. That in and of itself is worth every penny of the membership cost.


How do you access the “sightings board” for great exchanges?


----------



## klpca

liongate88 said:


> How do you access the “sightings board” for great exchanges?


Scroll down past the Tug Lounge Forum.


----------



## amanven

Having access to the TUG direct email to interval was great!  I emailed Interval with a complaint and Mark was on the phone to me less than 10 minutes after I sent it.  He did a great job addressing my concern and provided an exceptional problem resolution that renewed my faith in Interval International.  The whole process of having that email resource to use was also a great confirmation of why I have a TUG membership!!


----------



## klpca

amanven said:


> Having access to the TUG direct email to interval was great!  I emailed Interval with a complaint and Mark was on the phone to me less than 10 minutes after I sent it.  He did a great job addressing my concern and provided an exceptional problem resolution that renewed my faith in Interval International.  The whole process of having that email resource to use was also a great confirmation of why I have a TUG membership!!


I couldn't agree more. I usually try to resolve things without involving Mark, but if the situation is unusual he has always been able to help. It is amazing that TUG members have our own rep for II.


----------



## louisianab

I wanted to echo my support for Mark and the II email in this forum. He helped me rearrange a trip that is coming up that had a lot of visitor restrictions and was able to hold my new unit until we could connect and discuss the solution. thanks TUG and II


----------



## cyntravel

I would like to say "Thank You So Very Much" to Mark Delcampo. I was trying to add my husband and a new property to my Interval Membership in December and there were lots of issues involved. I tried every means to resolve it myself with II but after a month I contacted Mark. In less than 3days Mark had it resolved! WOW. Reach out to him. If anyone can assist you Mark can. Thanks!!!!


----------



## jackio

I, too, would like to thank Mark Delcampo for helping me with an issue related to e-plus.  Wonderful service, very nice gentleman!


----------



## Mongoose

This is really amazing.  Thank you for this direct connection.  Mark responded to me within 10 minutes and solved my problem.  Mark, you are Awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## Mongoose

So lesson learned about II.  If you put in an ongoing search for a wide date range and it finds a match, it will automatically confirm it.  Its not like RCI where you can review the match before confirming it.  A little frustrating, but Mark from II was able to fix it for me and revert back to my ongoing search.


----------



## dioxide45

Mongoose said:


> So lesson learned about II.  If you put in an ongoing search for a wide date range and it finds a match, it will automatically confirm it.  Its not like RCI where you can review the match before confirming it.  A little frustrating, but Mark from II was able to fix it for me and revert back to my ongoing search.


While it does auto match. You do have 24 hours to cancel the match. You don't need Mark to help with that. You can do that over the phone with a regular rep.


----------



## Mongoose

dioxide45 said:


> While it does auto match. You do have 24 hours to cancel the match. You don't need Mark to help with that. You can do that over the phone with a regular rep.


I didn't have an hour to spend on hold.  Mark was much more efficient.


----------



## zentraveler

dioxide45 said:


> This is great! Not sure when I will have to use it however, get the best answers from here in most cases. Of course the XYZ grid would have been great, but I doubt we will see that again.



XYZ grid? No luck trying to look this up ….


----------



## dioxide45

zentraveler said:


> XYZ grid? No luck trying to look this up ….


The post you are quoting is almost eight years old. Back then XYZ was a thing. Now II calls it "Choose 2". I don't think they are currently running this program.


----------



## CPNY

Mongoose said:


> I didn't have an hour to spend on hold.  Mark was much more efficient.


My three emails went unanswered. I truly didn’t expect much from Interval.


----------



## hsintang

Has anyone tried this email recently?  any success?


----------



## dioxide45

hsintang said:


> Has anyone tried this email recently?  any success?


I talked with Mark this morning about this. It seems they may be having an issue with mail getting delivered to this email box. I sent an email last Thursday and I never received the normal immediate automated reply. When I finally was able to talk to him, he said he never saw my email to the TUG Members mailbox. It may be an issue with certain domains or something because the email box was getting emails from other people. They are researching the issue.


----------



## pedro47

Mark have answered my emails in the past, within 48 hours and I  have even spoken with him over the telephone.

He is a live person and not a robot. LOL


----------



## Tahiya

Mark comes through again! I was having an issue where I couldn't determine what to deposit because either VRI or Interval hadn't loaded the relevant dates into the calendar for my timeshare.  Both companies pointed their fingers at the other. One email to mark, and he solved the problem. Kudos to Mark and Interval for providing this great service!


----------



## Inhislove

Mark also helped us fix my search which grabbed a disney Hilton head, when I should've only had Walt Disney World resorts. Birthday check-in for an Old Key West 2 bedroom unit, here we come!!


----------



## keno999

I was having issues (lots) connecting my Worldmark account with II.  I got a suggestion on WMOwners to contact Mark to help get it resolved.  I sent him an email and he responded within a few hours - amazing response time.  He was able to get my issue resolved. Thanks to Mark , TUG and WMOwners for the assistance!


----------



## pedro47

Mark, is a great resource to the TUG website members. IMHO.


----------

